# Venison Tenderloin Stuffed Fatty



## jmusser (Dec 26, 2020)

Haven't made a fatty in awhile but I was in charge of food for a Goose Island Bourbon County bottle share. Smoked day before and reheated on blackstone with a rack and pan over it. Crisped up bacon on flat top too. These guys never had a fatty so this was a fun time. Outdoors in misty rain at 35*. 

1) classic fatty- 1#hot breakfast sausage, seasoning, smoked pepper jack and wrapped up











2) new try-1# mild breakfast sausage, seasoning, smoked mild cheddar, sauteed venison tenderloin with onion and garlic










Smoked to IT 165* and cooled






The ooey, gooey, melted deliciousness that came out of number 2 was simply mind blowing. This will definitely be on the menu in the future!
Great food, great friends, and some great beers!






Thanks for looking!


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 26, 2020)

The fatties looks great. I'd devour either or both of them...but where do I get in line for the beer?   

Beer is good....
Robert


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 26, 2020)

Both of them look good to me.
Gary


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 26, 2020)

Fatties look great. And i'd take a bottle of the beer also.
Jim


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 26, 2020)

Nice looking fatties!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 26, 2020)

Heck yes, count me in! Looks great! You've been busy!

Ryan


----------



## Millberry (Dec 26, 2020)

Wow--I am definitely standing in line!!   Great job. Thanks for the pictures


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 26, 2020)

Both look super tasty! I’d dive in for sure.


----------



## jmusser (Dec 26, 2020)

Appreciate the likes and comments! I supplied zero beer so some fatties and steaks over the fire pit was my contribution. Tasty treats and tasty meats! Hahaha


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 7, 2021)

JM, Nice job on those fatties !!!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 7, 2021)

Those fatties look mighty fine to me. Nice Job!!!

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## bellarozes (Jul 30, 2022)

I pretty well use venison anywhere I'd use beef. Earlier this week I took a venison steak, thinly sliced it, then used it in a stir fry with bok choy and udon noodles. To eat the steaks as-is, I cook medium rare with Montreal Steak Spice.



vidmate​


----------



## rdknb (Jul 30, 2022)

they look very good. My wife had been mentioning fatties, so it is time for me to smoke some again.


----------

